# Video Games



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone here like to play videogames? Which ones? What system(s)?

I love them, alot. Currently a World of Warcraft addict, but I still play a TON of Playstation 1 and Playstation 2. 
Devil May Cry series, BloodRayne series, Galerians series, Medal of Honor: European Assault, Kingdom Hearts series, Parasite Eve series, We Love Katamari (<the most trippy game in existence, lol), and Resident Evil 4. 

O_O; yeah... I've beaten most of them, still working on KH2 and Final Fantasy X2. 

(p.s. if you play World of Warcraft what's your info? 
I'm on the Anvilmar Server as Scarletsnow, lvl 70 Human Warlock, Aman'Thul as Eviie lvl 30 Blood Efl Paladin, and Lightning's Blade as Nocturnelle, lvl 21 Blood Elf Warlock)


----------



## macslut (Apr 1, 2007)

About as close as I come is Pogo.com


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey fellow girl gamer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I actually work in games.  We just released our MMORPH too, similar to WoW. 

I'm on vacation now, but, page me if you are interested in trying out our game.  I have several 10-day trial keys.  I'll be back in town mid April.


----------



## silverblackened (Apr 1, 2007)

I love video games - I think that might account for a large part of why my boyfriend loves me so much, LOL, since I'm perfectly content watching football (soccer) and hitting the Playstations/Xbox with him.

My all-time favourites are the Final Fantasy titles, although FF12 is seriously grating on my nerves, and pretty much anything else by Square. I also like the DMC series (well, okay, DMC2 wasn't great) and racing games, because I am a car nerd.

I haven't played either of the KH games though, are they any good? All the reviews are great, but I'm just a little O.O"' at the thought of playing Donald Duck and Goofy alongside the FF characters, LOL.


----------



## lara (Apr 1, 2007)

We're a big gaming household. The Grand Theft Auto series is a perpetual fave (way back to GTA London - hows that for a forgotten classic?), but I _love _strategy war games. I know I'd be a total WOW-addict, so I've avoided getting a subscription. I'm more of a PC gamer than anything else.

Speaking of games, I was so psyched to hear that the new GTA dates have been released that I just bought a new Xbox360 to be prepared for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was a dedicated Playstation fan, but Sony have treated their non-American customers so badly that I don't think I'll be getting a PS3 for quite a while.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 1, 2007)

I love computer games! I remember when we got a Atari 2600 and a Commodore 64 years ago and I've been hooked since. I've owned nearly all the systems that have come out and love so many different games. I play Quake 3 online regularly and am a huge fan of the Splinter Cell games, No One Lives For Ever series, Kyrandia, Final Fantasy, Sim City, Metroid... I even have some emulators on my computer for the Super Nintendo and the Sega Megadrive! I love playing those old games again.

Next week I was planning on buying the Nintendo Wii since I can't aford a PS3 or Xbox 360 at the moment. Looks like fun!


----------



## Holly (Apr 1, 2007)

I used to play World of Warcraft, but I was like way addicted to it (played all the time) so I sold my account for $3200 CAD

Ive played video games pretty much my whole life lol, even when i was in preschool I played the oldest zelda game on that first nintendo cosole (cant think of the name)

Played all the zelda games, tons of fighting games, I have all the nintendo consoles except for a wii (I dont like the wii, I feel like a fool moving around playing it  ) I have a ridiculous amount of games, its scary! Cant think of all the ones I have right now, since Im not home


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 1, 2007)

lets see.. 
My firsts were of course the Mario games for Nintendo (NES), 

then on my Nintendo 64, I had mario but was addicted to Zelda the Ocarina of time. I beat it several times

Computer games..Quake is one of my favorites, along with Doom, and old Duke Nukem ! 

oh and Sonic the Hedgehog, I've got all of them.


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 1, 2007)

I wish I had time to play more video games!  I really enjoyed the Final Fantasy series, up through 7, but the franchise hasn't been as fun since, with the exception of X (which I loved).  I tend to play old FF ports on my Gameboy before I go to sleep.  I want to get a DS, so I can try the FFIII port.

I'd love to try DDR, too, but at 43, am feeling a little shy about going to EB Games to buy a dance pad and game.:teehee:


----------



## Raerae (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_I'd love to try DDR, too, but at 43, am feeling a little shy about going to EB Games to buy a dance pad and game.:teehee:_

 
DDR is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to play this at college in the cafateria, they had a little arcade, and there would be lots of people there who would play it.  Some people were REALLY good.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 1, 2007)

only game i have in the house is Pippa Funnell: Stud Farm Inheritance PC game lol i've been looking around for more games but cant see any that takes to my fancy


----------



## sharyn (Apr 1, 2007)

Zelda Ocarina of time was my LIFE. I still have my N64 somewhere and unwrap it occasionaly... sigh, good old times. Now, it's mainly Dawn of War and Counterstrike. I am a LAN-party going girl


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverblackened* 

 
_I haven't played either of the KH games though, are they any good? All the reviews are great, but I'm just a little O.O"' at the thought of playing Donald Duck and Goofy alongside the FF characters, LOL._

 
It's alot of fun! It plays like an action game instead of being turn-based like FF is. The graphics are awesome, it looks like a videogame trying to be a Disney movie instead of the other way around. You don't play as any of the FF characters (sorry ^.^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although you do fight a few - including Sephiroth. In alot of lvls you have other disney characters fight with you (like Ariel, Mulan, Aladin, etc..). So I think it's really fun. Not as long as FF either, about 40 hrs I think.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Apr 1, 2007)

FF all the way for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









FF8 is my favourite- though I get violent protests from my boyfriend every time I say it's the best, since he LOVES 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



umm... I don't play so much any more, but when I did, it was pretty much just whatever my brother had on PS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we have FF 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 and 12 at home, as well as a couple of racing games... OH! Chocobo racing!! and fighting games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We actually have a PS2, but I never touch it for some reason or the other =\
Gave bf KH2 for christmas... I need to steal it off him sometime to try out lol.


----------



## Calhoune (Apr 1, 2007)

I love the FF series, though I've only played 7, 8, 9, 10, 10-2, and 12.

I also play Final Fantasy 11 which is a MMO, and yeah... what I do 80% of the day lol (anyone play FFXI? Kyarorain on Alexander, 75 blackmage!)

I'm all about the RPG and simulators, I love Oblivion, NWN2, Vampire Masquerade

I don't own an XBOX or Game Cube, so yeah it's pretty much only PC, PS2 and GB/DS for me, KH and FF being the PS2 games I play the most.
Oh yeah and fighters of course


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 2, 2007)

Used to be a DDR nerd! My bf used even used to do tournaments at random arcades. there are even a few old videos of his routines up on Youtube hehehe.
xbox lover here. call of duty like WHAT! hehe. totally rusty though.
And my personal crack, Guitar Hero. 

no time for games though in the past few months and I miss it. *siiiigh*


----------



## silverblackened (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_It's alot of fun! It plays like an action game instead of being turn-based like FF is. The graphics are awesome, it looks like a videogame trying to be a Disney movie instead of the other way around. You don't play as any of the FF characters (sorry ^.^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although you do fight a few - including Sephiroth. In alot of lvls you have other disney characters fight with you (like Ariel, Mulan, Aladin, etc..). So I think it's really fun. Not as long as FF either, about 40 hrs I think._

 
Thanks, Emma_Frost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really must get around to getting my hands on a copy of both the KH games, LOL.

FF8 used to be my fave, but my boyfriend and I just finished re-playing FFX and I think it may be my new favourite FF title. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And here I must mention that I love my boyfriend because he has a GameCube, a Nintendo 64, a PS, a PS2, an Xbox, two PSPs, and four high-speed computers in the house.


----------



## swtginbug (Apr 2, 2007)

i love video games, i am currently addicted to Wii, i think i played all the games i could already on it. Zelda was great...  

I especially love puzzles games which is my first addiction, i am currently still playing Lumines 2 on PSP,  i can't help it.. love love it...

Systems, my boyfriend and i currently own:

Wii > currently playing virtual console games, old school baby!
PS3 > there is nothing for this system, still waiting for MGS4 yay!!!
360 > currently playing lost planet
Xbox
PS2 (original and slim)> God of war 2
PS
PSP > Lumines 1 or 2,  all the time, yup!
Gamecube (white one)
DS lite (blue one)
DS (white one)

you know what to much to list, we have everything u can think from consoles to handheld all the way back to the 80's. lol.. oh btw, we play together, its fun. i love kicking his ass in games lol.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 2, 2007)

The only video games I play are the kids stuff lol.  Mario Cart, Mario Party, Bust a Move, Sonic.  What can I say, I'm a kid at heart.  I also love playing the boxing and fighting games.  Most of the time I have no idea what I'm doing, I just usually hit a bunch of buttons and alot of time I end up winning LOL.  I also like computer games like Rollercoaster Tycoon, Sims, haha those games can keep me busy for hours LOL.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 2, 2007)

I like those old school Sega, Mortal Combat games, the Sims series, the Final Fantasy-style RPGs, GTA at times. I'd have to say my favorite, though, is a toss up between FF7 and Kingdom Hearts. I love Kingdom Hearts, because the Disney-FF mash up is so weird yet it works so well.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 3, 2007)

hello fellow female gamer =]

let's see, i play a variety of stuff...
* Wii -> currently playing zelda 64 and d/ling other virtual console games...i also want to get trauma center, i think it looks awesome (i'm also a nursing major, so maybe that's why?)
* PS3 -> nothing atm, i'm also waiting for metal gear solid 4!  
* PS2 -> guitar hero 2 all the way lol.
* computer -> counterstrike, i had to uninstall it for now because it kept crashing my laptop...but i also play war rock (www.warrock.net) which is like counterstrike.  my game name is influ3nza, and i'm terrible, but then again i'm also using a TOUCH PAD versus a mouse, and touch pads are TERRIBLE for gaming...

other stuff: super smash brothers (it's really big on campus here), the metroid series (super metroid [SNES] FTW!), mario 3 (probably one the best old skool games ever), zelda series (twilight princess was AWESOME, so was zelda 64), final fantasy series, kingdom hearts, fire emblem, mega man / mega man x series....that's all i can think of right now =]


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahhh I didn't know so many other people played WOW! I just kicked my habit a year ago... was a 60 shaman on draenor =]


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 3, 2007)

I played WoW like 2 years ago or whenever it first came out.. had a 60 warlock. I picked it up again like 3 weeks ago because of Burning Crusades and am a 64 Warlock again... it's my boyfriends and my 1 night a week cheap date night--- 13/month? can't beat it.

Other games I have some interest in and dabble- but nothing big. Played some Sims2, and Evil Genius and Super Smah Bro's. I <3 Nintendo.


----------



## Nene (Apr 3, 2007)

I play the Final Fantasy series. Waited until midnight for XII haha. Used to be an addict to Gears of War (seriously I would either never show up or be 15 minutes late to my 10am class because I was up until 5 playing it) Love Prince of Persia! Basically I real big gaming nerd.


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2007)

My bf has an xbox360 and an older xboxb and lots of games, so I've played a few. I LOVED the entire Myst series, also Tomb Raider which I loved and can't wait for the new one to come out soonish, also played The Sims, Syberia, Amped (snowboarding) and a few other puzzle-story games which I can't remember the names of. I hate any kind of fighting games where the main object is just to kill other players, I find it super stressful.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 5, 2007)

I loves me some video games! I play a lot of The Sims2 in my spare time.  I also recently bought a Nintendo DS Lite, and yes, it's my new best friend! I'm also re-playing some of my old PS1 Final Fantasy games....I still suck at Tactics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm debating purchasing a XBOX360...some guy at Best Buy just informed me that a new one with a 120GB harddrive is coming out/recently came out, so I imagine one with a lesser HD might be cheaper soon. There's a game called Dead Rising that I *really* want to play. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My boyfriend is a huge video game nerd, too. Chances are, I'll be on Specktra, and he'll be on some DiabloII forum. Nerdfest!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Apr 8, 2007)

I love the play video games when I have free time! 
I love my Wii! It's so much fun! It's so addicting.
As for comptuer games, I love sims 2. I have all the packs but seasons(it's not out yet for macs)


----------



## Katura (Apr 8, 2007)

I swear I get my dose of Resistance: Fall of Man on PS3 everyday...haha

I'm a sucker for Need for Speed on x-box..

and all of those older games...they are bunches of fun..


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

OMG, I'm SO old skool when it comes to these - I LOVE Super Mario World for Super Nintendo. My sis has an old system and I love playing this game, it's my all-time favorite. Super Mario Kart for this system is a lot of fun as well. Jumping ahead a few years, lol, I love Mario Kart Double Dash for Nintento Gamecube.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 8, 2007)

i just bought Sims 2 and its freaking neat! my characters are all wearing Guns N' Roses tshirts lol

this is a great site to download custom Sims outfits etc...

http://www.thesimsresource.com/downloads/sims2/


----------



## mzcelaneous (Apr 9, 2007)

We're a big gamer household: Xbox360, PSP, PS2, PS3, Wii, DS, DS lite, Gameboy SP, & PC games.

The Mr loves FIFA, Madden, NBA, PGA, NHL, NFL, King Kong, GTA, and Mortal Kombat (360 & PS2/3).

I'm obsessed with Locoroco, Lumines, Me & my Katamari, Sonic, Kingdom    Hearts, Tekken, DDR, Brain age, Virtual console games, & The Sims (PSP, 360, PS2, DS lite, Wii, & PC)

The kid likes to play Nintendogs: labs, The Little Mermaid, Charlotte's Web, Barbie & the 12 dancing princesses, and Barbie & the magic of pegasus on DS lite, DS, & Gameboy.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 30, 2007)

I just got World of Warcraft (and the burning crusades expansion pack) for Christmas and Ive been playing almost non stop for a few days now  I have a level 11 Human Warrior, a Level 10 Dwarf warrior and a Level 3 Blood elf Warlock

haha Im a noob and I would probably have higher levels if I would stop making new characters just to see where they begin.


----------



## persephonewillo (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm not a huge gamer, but i am addicted to Oblivion on the xBox 360.  

*someone* (he shall remain nameless) saved over my super uber character and i had to start a new game, so i'm only level 23 now.  bah!!  but it's still fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we have the xbox 360, original xbox, gamecube, PSP, DSLite and a computer for gaming.  my s/o is a geek and i love it


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 30, 2007)

Since I've been staying at my parents' place, I've been playing a ton of Guitar Hero and Rock Band. My mother (Yah, really, my mom) is obsessed with both games. 

Currently on my plate, I also have Beautiful Katamari, Persona 3 and WoW. My poor little BE Pally is still stuck in her 30s, but my 70 UD lock may have gotten into an endgame guild, finally. So, she'll have her BT attune soon enough.


----------



## enraptured (Dec 30, 2007)

Holy hell do I like to play video games. Haha. I actually just got off my 360 not too long ago...  13 hours after I started playing. I've been a gamer for most of my life. Not only do I love playing, but I really enjoy watching *am I weird? probably*. My husband is on the same level though. We've both got quite a collection of games and systems back home in Jersey. Out here, we've got 5 systems that are played regularly. We’re both big on shooters mainly.

I just came off a Call of Duty 4 binge actually. The online multiplayer disappointed me quite a bit with all of those unrealistic perks though. My disc is scratched (my dog likes to crash into our 360) so I can’t play through the entire single player anymore, and some of the multiplayer maps don’t work… with how annoying that game can be though (I haven’t dealt with that many whiney 12 year old boys since I was in grammar school), I’m not sure if I’ll get a new copy *I probably will. –sigh-*. 

My husband just got Rock Band, and I’m kind of interested to try it out. I’ve played two of the Guitar Hero games, but eh… I’m itching to try out the drums and vocals on Rock Band. 

Aside from that though, I’ve been playing Assassin’s Creed, Kane & Lynch, and Mass Effect. Oh, and I’ve been giving Rainbow Six Vegas, Dead Rising, and Bioshock some love

I need _SOMETHING_ to hold me over until Rainbow Six Vegas 2!

Hey, if any of you have XBOX Live, PM me? We’ll exchange gamertags.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 30, 2007)

I love my PS3!!! I am also on a call of duty binge! I am also playing Ratchet & Clank and Dirt. I can't wait for the new GTA and Gran Turismo 4


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 2, 2008)

Kingdom hearts all the way. I own and play kh1, kh chain of memories, and kh2


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol I just got WOW too and it's pretty addicting lol. 

I play my DS alot but right now it's mainly WOW.


----------



## greentwig (Jan 2, 2008)

Love Vidoe Games!
Me and my bf both have xbox 360's, we play or have played:
G.R.A.W.(not anymore)
CoD2(not anymore)
CoD3(not anymore)
CoD4

FFIX (Server:Fenrir, I have a 75 WHM, 75 BARD, and soon to be 75 NIN & RDM, Char's Name: Ellia))

Oblivion
Rainbow 6 Vegas
Guitar Hero 2
Guitar Hero 3
Halo 1(not anymore)
Halo 2(not anymore)
Halo 3
Ace Combat
Blazing Angles
Tenchu Z
Ninty Nine Nights (LOVE!)
Ghost Recon
Kameo (LOVE!)
Chrome Hounds (not in a while)
Quake
Burnout Revenge
Splinter Cell (cant remember)
Splinter Cell Double Agent

*Thinking*

Well I think that's a lot lol, u get the drift


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 4, 2008)

My fiance had confessed to me a couple of weeks ago that he had never played Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (what self-respecting game nerd hasn't played that game?!), so we got it via Virtual Console on the Wii. Good times. In my opinion, Ocarina of Time is THE BEST ZELDA GAME. EVER. 

I love the Virtual Console. We have a ton of n64 games for it now. I'm looking forward to the day when they put of Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and Goldeneye 007. 

I'm still slowly getting through Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (damn I hate the city in the sky temple), and we both just started Super Mario Galaxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow we go on the hunt for a copy of Guitar Hero III for the Wii. I played it at a friend's house on New Year's Eve for the first time, and it is AWESOME. I want ittttttttt.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_My fiance had confessed to me a couple of weeks ago that he had never played Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (what self-respecting game nerd hasn't played that game?!), so we got it via Virtual Console on the Wii. Good times. In my opinion, Ocarina of Time is THE BEST ZELDA GAME. EVER. 
._

 

agreed! 

Definitely BEST ZELDA GAME EVER!


----------



## Leilani78 (Feb 27, 2008)

Right now I am addicted to the DS. I love to play nintendogs (dalmatian edition!) and the new mario bros. 

Oh when I really feel like it, I'll bust out my SNES and play Super Mario World or Donkey Kong Country. hehe.

And when the bf lets me play, we'll either play Madden or NHL 08. I am much better at playing NBA 2k8, but whenever I play it, I curse like a sailor. The commentators piss me off. haha. (this is on his xbox 360)

Oh and the wii... I love wii bowling, that duck hunt-like game where you have to shoot the targets, ducks, alien ships. etc, and that matching shapes one. haha.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

My partner's a gaming geek...

I *love* Morrowind (PC) and Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance I and II (PS2).

My other half is heavily involved in Pirates of the Burning Sea MMO, which i'll also be playing soon *excited*


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 27, 2008)

I love me some video games!  I have both XBox (original and 360) consoles, a PS3 and a PSP.  I sold my PS2, but my fave game for that was God of War.  For my PSP, I adore Lemmings.  For my PS3, Guitar Hero III.  I shouldn't admit this, but I'm totally going to buy the American Idol game.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 27, 2008)

I like FPS games, The Doom and Quake series, Call of Duty, etc. I also like the Metroid Prime series (I still play Super Metriod on SNES, hehe), Resident Evil 4, and I love Call of Cthulhu:  Dark Corners of the Earth.

Apart from shooters, I also like Command & Conquer.

I have tried playing WoW, but never really got into it.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 27, 2008)

I play the sims 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it is amazinggg haha. I own all of the expansion packs, it is such a fun game.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 28, 2008)

i just started playing the sims 2. 

I only like to build. .haha


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 28, 2008)

i am a HALO addict.. and i love guitar hero & rockband as well.


----------



## Trista (Feb 28, 2008)

I 've played video games for years! I usually get hooked on RPGs and I've played so many of the Final Fantasy games on Playstation 2. I recently got an X-Box 360 and I'm hooked on Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion. It is sooo addicting! I find my self awake late at night playing the game. 
My boyfriend and I also play Project Gotham Racing with each other and I usually beat him


----------



## xiahe (Mar 1, 2008)

okay, current obsessions: HALO [3] - my bf plays it A LOTTT so I like to join in with him =]...the new Advance Wars for the Nintendo DS [I love it!!!!  It's soooo much fun especially if you like "tactical" RPGs]...aaaand Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops for the PSP.  god, i'm such a nerd!  ha.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Mar 2, 2008)

I play Guitar Hero and Rock Band...I also love Nintendo in general, especially Mario related games.  I can't wait until the Super Smash Bros for Wii comes out!

I am also a WoW player..used to play a lot but now only occasionally.  I have a 70 mage and 70 priest.  Is anyone else on Gorgonnash?


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm car geek & game freak..... I just bought the PS3 last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so addicted.  04.28.08 the new Grand Theft Auto drops (I already have it reserved)  my network id for the PS3 is: pnkpnk85 

I also can't wait till the new Grand Turismo 5 and Midnight Club comes out as well!!! I also like RPG & strategy games, I'm close to beating Heavenly Sword.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_I'm car geek & game freak..... I just bought the PS3 last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so addicted.  04.28.08 the new Grand Theft Auto drops (I already have it reserved)  my network id for the PS3 is: pnkpnk85 

I also can't wait till the new Grand Turismo 5 and Midnight Club comes out as well!!! I also like RPG & strategy games, I'm close to beating Heavenly Sword._

 
A honda girl!?! awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am in love with mine, did you get the 60g or 80g? Do you have call of duty 4? I am always looking to team up with a girl and whip the boys asses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My network id is: clslvr6spd


----------



## Babylard (Mar 3, 2008)

i play on and off counter-strike at the moment because its fast and non-commitment

used to play Lineage II on private servers... me and some friends were very hated on the server.. it was really fun!  god i was so addicted, i lost myself for a while there... i lived like a dork.. wake up.. play.. eat.. play.. sleep at sunrise.. do it again.. everyday... lol  what a horrible way to live...

after that, i was too afraid to get hooked on WOW... i know what it does to people...  i've been there myself LoL

i loved my ps2.. loved my DDR, final fantasy, rpgs are fun... harvest moon.. HAHA!.. ps3 looks awesome.. i really want to play the updated FF7

i love games.  i really want to try starcraft2 !


----------



## lara (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't wait for the new GTA. I'm ready to take a week off work when it's released.


----------



## triccc (Mar 3, 2008)

My favorite game ever, of all time is Final Fantasy VII for PS1.
Streets of Rage for Sega is a close second.


And a bunch of old nintendo games..Tetris, Jeopardy, Contra, Punch Out, Smash Tv, Ninja Gaiden, Shinobi, Super Mario bros, Zombie Nation 

I love my classic nintendo.

other games: NBA Jam, Crazy Taxi, Street fighter, Marvel vs Capcom, House of Dead, X-Men


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I can't wait for the new GTA. I'm ready to take a week off work when it's released._

 
Me too! I am getting giddy.


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_A honda girl!?! awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am in love with mine, did you get the 60g or 80g? Do you have call of duty 4? I am always looking to team up with a girl and whip the boys asses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My network id is: clslvr6spd_

 
The 60 & 80 gig have been discontinued a few weeks ago, Sony will be releasing a 120g & will allow previous PS3 gen owners to upgrade. I'll add you to my network. I don't have call of duty yet, just heavenly sword & burnout paradise. I'm buying more games next week though


----------



## silentkite (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a pink DS lite, which I love. I'm into more 'girly' games than things like first person shooters, and there are plenty of games I like on DS. My boyfriend and I also have a Nintendo Wii and an XBOX 360. I never play the latter, but the Wii is really fun.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_The 60 & 80 gig have been discontinued a few weeks ago, Sony will be releasing a 120g & will allow previous PS3 gen owners to upgrade. I'll add you to my network. I don't have call of duty yet, just heavenly sword & burnout paradise. I'm buying more games next week though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Makes me want to upgrade, lol. I will add you as well. I haven't played burnout paradise, how is it? You should get call of duty, it's pretty sweet. My projector lamp burnt out so I haven't been playing that much, I just can't seem to adjust to my small tv.


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Makes me want to upgrade, lol. I will add you as well. I haven't played burnout paradise, how is it? You should get call of duty, it's pretty sweet. My projector lamp burnt out so I haven't been playing that much, I just can't seem to adjust to my small tv. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That sucks!!! Burnout paradise has a lot of races to beat so you can't beat it quick & the graphics are awesome but I wouldn't expect anything else from PS3.  Oh sent you a myspace request........


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2014)

So I've decided to revive this tread because.... well .... I'm  a gamer. And I need a place to talk about E3 lol
  So my initial question is what system are you gaming on? And what would you like to see next in gaming.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2014)

I forgot to answer my own question. I'm currently a PS3 gamer. However with what I'm seeing currently being debuted at E3 I will need to get a PS4 before the end of the year. Also here is my current fave trailer I've seen so far. Even though I think the Dead Island franchise is boring.


----------



## LiliV (Jun 12, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I've decided to revive this tread because.... well .... I'm  a gamer. And I need a place to talk about E3 lol So my initial question is what system are you gaming on? And what would you like to see next in gaming.


  I'm a big gamer!  I play on Xbox and PC.  So far from E3 I'm super excited for Far Cry 4 and Rise of the Tomb Raider!  For things I'd like to see- LA Noire 2 (or NY Noire which they need to make like now) and another Elder Scrolls game that isn't a stupid MMO (no one likes you ESO)


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 8, 2014)

The family has a Wii and the PS3 (and still has faithful old standbys PS2 and... actually, we still have a Sega Genesis!), but I do almost all my gaming on my laptop nowadays...

  I love TF2 but I'm not very good at all and hate to burden a team unless everyone is just messing around, plus I generally prefer solo play. I spend most of my gaming time alternating between Civ V, The Sims 3, and Torchlight (and Torchlight II).

  I've grown up gaming and I'm sure I'll always enjoy them. Sometimes I like trying something new-- I got into Team Fortress through the fandom, having never played FPS style games before, for instance-- but I do find I tend to favor RPGs.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 4, 2014)

I have -so- many games that I need to get through for Ps3 before I even think about buying a PS4. I also only tend to purchase a new system when there are 8+ games out for it that I would purchase and play through.

  Trying to get through the Dragon Age series currently. I'm nearly done with Origins, and then I'll tackle Awakening, II and Inquisition!


----------



## Kittily (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm obsessed with FF and KH! I've played the vast majority of FF games and also the main KH series so far.  My other half is obsessed its gaming - plays like every new game that's out.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 28, 2014)

Decided to try and beat Bravely Default this weekend for 3DS. It's a bit more involved than I gave it credit for, but so far it's very enjoyable.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

Between hubby and I we have all the systems. I'm currently playing kh final mix, legend of Zelda wind waker hd, and marvel infinity. We actually got our daughters name from the silent hill serious, and plan on naming another daughter kairi should we ever be blessed again.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 7, 2015)

cwillie said:


> Between hubby and I we have all the systems. I'm currently playing kh final mix, legend of Zelda wind waker hd, and marvel infinity. We actually got our daughters name from the silent hill serious, and plan on naming another daughter kairi should we ever be blessed again.


Did you name your child Alessa? I always thought if I had a girl I'd name her Alessa.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

Alessa Mae! We had also picked out Leon for a boy, from resident evil, or Logan, of wolverine fame. Needless to say we enjoy the nerdier things in life.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm finally getting my PS4 on Friday!!! The first thing I'm going to do is download Abe's Oddysee!! Can't wait!


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

I love our ps4! It's probably the most used console in our house.


----------

